# Class of ????



## Triple F X2 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was talking with FishinChic at the Skeeter Fest this past weekend and telling her that when my husband (Triple F) introduced me to Krash on the beach at a gathering a couple of months ago that Krash and I realized that we had gone to high school together! Turns out to be a REALLY small world 

Just curious if there are any other unknown classmates on the board:question: 

So, when and where did everyone graduate from.....starting with me (and Krash!) Columbia High School in West Columbia, the Fighting Roughnecks, class of 84!!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Barbers Hill High in 1979..... The Eagles... Ahhh, the good ol' days...


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I married my high school sweetheart on this day (July/31/1970) 36 years ago. We both graduated from Cy-Fair High School. My wife graduated in 1970 and I in 1969. Cy-Fair Bobcats.
Before moving to Houston I attended elementary school in Brazoria, Texas.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Santa Fe High School.... Indians.... 1980....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

TomCat said:


> I married my high school sweetheart on this day (July/31/1970) 36 years ago. We both graduated from Cy-Fair High School. My wife graduated in 1970 and I in 1969. Cy-Fair Bobcats.


Happy anniversary to you and yours..... Congrats


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Class of 84 - West Columbia. I thought some faces looked familiar.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*1961*

Wharton High School

Class of '61

Bob


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Chester W. Nimitz High School Cougars Class of 97


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Dutch Treat said:


> Wharton High School
> 
> Class of '61
> 
> Bob


DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uh, I was 19 years after Bob, James Madison in Houston.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Uh, I was 19 years after Bob, James Madison in Houston.


Dang, Mark I didn't know you were that young, or is it that I am that old?:biggrin: 
Bob


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Bay City High School Class of 88...How bout dem Black Cats!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Douglas MacArthur High School, San Antonio, 1974.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bridgeport Texas Bridgeport High School class of '66


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Dutch Treat said:


> Dang, Mark I didn't know you were that young, or is it that I am that old?:biggrin:
> Bob


I Plead the 5th!!! LMAO. Hey I was at Bridge Harbor a week ago Sunday, what Barn are ya in?

I thought I saw Gus from a distance but was'nt sure.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

class of 70, Eastern Hills HS, Ft. Worth


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Houston Stradford 83'*

Houston Stradford class of 83' Man that seems like yesterday!Go Fighting Spartans!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, seein as how my wife started this, I can't get in trouble for postin up that I graduated from Brazoswood High School in '85! (remember, she is class of 84!)

That makes her my _*OLD LADY!*_


_OWWWWW! She just walked and knocked the **** outt me_!

She hates the term "OLD LADY".

Actually, I prefer to call her my SQUAW!:biggrin:

Man!!!! Just got thumped in the head!

I'm done! I ain't gonna win!:biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Westfield High School, Houston, 1989


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

McHi, McAllen 1982


----------



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

Commerce High School Commerce Tx 1973 GO TIGERS
Spidy


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> Well, seein as how my wife started this, I can't get in trouble for postin up that I graduated from Brazoswood High School in '85! (remember, she is class of 84!)
> 
> That makes her my _*OLD LADY!*_
> 
> ...


Whats she wearing now ????? lmao


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

angleton HS

CLASS OF 2001


----------



## Triple F X2 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Honey! Lance says "TOO DAMMMMMMMNNNN MUCH!"


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*dern*

I feel like a spring chicken posting this









Brenham High class of 92


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

That's right!

Man! What was I thinkin.......gettin her on the board!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Now I REALLY gotta watch what I say around here:headknock

_*Whats she wearing now ????? lmao*_
Hey Darrell, I'll pm ya tomorrow and tell ya the truth:dance:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

She just busted me for "HIJACKIN" _HER_ thread!?!?

WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Stroman H.S."The Mighty Raiders",Stroman,Texas,Victoria County. Once a "Raider'' ALWAYS a ''Raider".class of '75


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Angleton High 1981


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

tiderunner said:


> Class of 84 - West Columbia. I thought some faces looked familiar.


Okay.......Now I'm curious.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> She just busted me for "HIJACKIN" _HER_ thread!?!?
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?!?!?!?!?


you better change yer password and then guard that sucker with yer life


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Cmon*

I know there is at least two others on this board from my class but here goes.

Baytown Sterling Class of '92

Bunch of old farts on here. lol

Z


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Class of 1992, Victoria High School. ONCE home of the fighting Stingarees (pre-consolidation) and hated rival of the Stroman Raiders. Where's Legate when you need him?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

********* said:


> Bunch of old farts on here. lol
> 
> Z


thanks, gator. i take that as a compliment. 

texas city high school stingarees -- class of 1975!

texas uil state football champions 1997 & 1999.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

New caney HS 2009 GO EAGLES


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



EchoDuck Jr. said:


> New caney HS 2009 GO EAGLES


Oooops, never mind. lol

Z


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

J. Frank Dobie class of '89


Jeff


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Class of '65

Galena Park High School

Home of the Fighting Yellow Jackets.



.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Sanderson High School Class of 1980. Go Eagles


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

Clear Lake High Fighting Falcons - Class of 82!


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

MidTerm class of '69, Westbury High School...not many of us...we were the last midterm class. That means that our graduation was official after the fall term (around December). I think that our class had 28 people in it...which might not sound too unusual, but the regular class was 500+. I know of at least 1 2cooler from the class.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Probably not many of my classmates on here. Island Trees HS class of '81!! Go Bulldogs!! Eddie Money went there too. Levittown, NY

Jeff


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

McCullough High, class of '95.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Class of '62 Pasadena High School. School colors - Green and white. Go Eagles!!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

********* said:


> Bunch of old farts on here. lol
> 
> Z


thats what i was thinking

JK lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Been so long I forgot.







W. A. Berry - Birmingham Alabama - class of '66. Just went to my reunion and found there are quite a few of us living in this area.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Class of 2001 Texas City High School and was on one of those earlier mentioned UIL foosball teams.. And your right.. bunch of old farts on here..


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Sam Rayburn H.S. in Pasadena, Tx. class of 1983.


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

John H. Reagan High School, Spirit of '76! Go Bulldogs! That's right, my 30 year high school reunion is here and coming up on Oct. 15th. Dammit, I don't feel like an old fart!


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Dickinson High School-Class of 1968


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

*class*



Roostor said:


> Dickinson High School-Class of 1968


Somerville High School Class of 1962


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

E.L.Furr Jr/Sr High Class of 75


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Jesse H. Jones Class of 1966


----------



## jeff womack (May 26, 2004)

LaPorte, class of 93'.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

Deer Park, Class of '83


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Baytown Lee - Class of 1967


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

PN-G . Port Neches- Groves Class of 1982.. Go Indians , Always be faithful to Purple and White !!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Whats she wearing now ????? lmao


LMFAO......man, you're one of a kind!

Milby Buffs Class of '68.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Spring Woods High School, class of 1984


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Fighting Evan E. Worthing Colts of 1984


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

We got spirit, we got go, we're the seniors seven oh! Winston Churchill, San Antonio, 1970. CF?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

TR'79

Theodore Roosevelt - San Antonio

Rough Riders!!!!!

RedXCross - my mom was a 1945ish grad of PNG.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Baytown Lee Class of 1974
How bout them "Ganders"


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Clear Lake High School class of '83


----------



## #1grandpa (Jun 24, 2006)

Santa Fe High-class Of '72 Go Green And Gold!!!


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

Danbury High School - Class of 1997 -


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

splendora '72


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

CF, Bruce J & old Hullahopper have sumptin in common.

1972 Freshman Year Winston Churchill High School San Antonio
CF, Churchill would of have to have been brand spankin new when you went there! Remember the Roaring 20's! on Velker Lane LOL! 

1973-1976 Douglas MacArthur High School San Antonio

Hey Bruce, what was the name of that video game arcade next door to MacArthur that was so popular back then? LOL!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Class of 1979, Montevideo High School (Now Spotswood High School) in Virginia.


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Carroll high schooll Corpus Christi Tex 1982.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

San Antonio MacArthur 1995

You guys are freakin old.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Sam Rayburn '81


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

La Porte High class of 73


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sweeny High School 2001


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Argo said:


> San Antonio MacArthur 1995
> 
> You guys are freakin old.


Pardon me while I wipe the blood off my nose! LOL!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

New Braunfels High School.....Class of '86


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*GATA Gators*

Dickinson High School - Class of 1995


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Cypress Creek H.S. class of '87. Go Coogs!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Class of '91

Brazoswood !!

& my 600th post!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Class of 87 Clements High School


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Class of '87


Sealy High


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Class of 82- West Columbia.




FishBone


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Class of 86, straight out of Compton. JK I have no class.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sharpstown High School class of 82! (before it was a war zone) state 5A baseball champs!!!! Go Apollos!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*El Campo High School...Bicentennial 76er*

El Campo High School, 1976. Just had our 30th reunion and it was only yesterday that we graduated...you youngsters will feel the same one day.

TH


----------



## mwcarso (Jun 13, 2005)

Victoria High
Class of '89


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

Sam Rayburn HS, 1987


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Round Rock High School '95


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

From what I've seen here, MrsG and I get the "Traveled Farthest" award. Plainview HS, Plainview, TX. Classes of 82 and 80 respectively. Home of Jimmy Dean, Jerry Sisemore, and Lawrence McCutchen. Only the oldtimers will know those guys.LOL


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

BEER4BAIT,

I thought I was the only one on here from compton!!!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Bishop Stang High School, class of '73. A little north and east of here, N. Dartmouth, MA.

GY


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

South Grand Prairie HIgh School c/o 2003 ....


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

St. Thomas High School, class of 86. State football champs 84-86


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

Victoria Stroman Class of 89, and yes Victoria High sucked


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Crosby High School Class of 91


----------



## elcoyote (Jul 31, 2006)

Conroe HS, '95


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Friendswood Highschool class of 94.


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

Whitehall HS, '82 Whitehall, Montana


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Well at least I'm not the first non-Texan to post (TTMB?)...
New Berlin Class of '84
New Berlin, IL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Old Pharts !!! I'll show you 'old pharts'....Lamar Redskins..class of '48...Geeeeze..am I out of place on here, or what ??

We quit havin' reunions...only two of us left and I still can't stand him or his wife..LOL


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Lawton High School - Wolverines
Lawton, Oklahoma
Class of 1973


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Dang Tortuga.. Sir, If I had known your age, I would have shown you more respect on the Billy bids! LOL


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Santa Fe 82 Can't Say Much For The Football Back Then But Its The Home Of Sportsman Trailers !


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*More*

W.B. Ray '80....Corpus Christi

Fighting Texans !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Okay Tortuga...*



Tortuga said:


> Old Pharts !!! I'll show you 'old pharts'....Lamar Redskins..class of '48...Geeeeze..am I out of place on here, or what ??
> 
> We quit havin' reunions...only two of us left and I still can't stand him or his wife..LOL


That's funny right there..I don't care what anyone says, that's funny right there.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL,,Boomgoon...old age don't (and shouldn't) earn you no respect in this country...'Fire Away' on any confrontations..Just remember...I prolly already been there and done that..LOL

Old saying...."Old age and cunning will overcome youth and enthusiasm every time !!"


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

Odessa Permian class of 1967.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*1984*

North Shore Senior High, Class of 1984. I think one year behind 'Spout.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

St. Thomas High School, Class of 1989.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

MrG said:


> From what I've seen here, MrsG and I get the "Traveled Farthest" award. Plainview HS, Plainview, TX. Classes of 82 and 80 respectively. Home of Jimmy Dean, Jerry Sisemore, and Lawrence McCutchen. Only the oldtimers will know those guys.LOL


My Aunt & Uncle lived right next door to Jimmy Deans Mother. She used to cut my hair when I was 8 to 10 years old. Jimmy used to come in and play the piano when she was cutting our hair. I saw him when I was in Alaska. He was on a hunting trip. He remembered us boys. Talked for about a hour in a "coffee" shop on 4th ave.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Old Pharts !!! I'll show you 'old pharts'....Lamar Redskins..class of '48...Geeeeze..am I out of place on here, or what ??
> 
> We quit havin' reunions...only two of us left and I still can't stand him or his wife..LOL


"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to tortuga again."

that's funny, tortuga!


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Westbury High School 1989.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Spring Branch High School 1983. Spots/Dots I know you. I'm a friend of Duane S.


----------



## hotair (May 21, 2004)

Edison HS San Antonio, 1967


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

_*Old Pharts !!! I'll show you 'old pharts'....Lamar Redskins..class of '48...Geeeeze..am I out of place on here, or what ??

We quit havin' reunions...only two of us left and I still can't stand him or his wife..LOL*_

Got ya covered Mastercylinder, LOL.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mt. Carmel H.S. '82

and don't laugh...I'll have a nun thump your knuckles with a ruler.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

new braunfels canyon class of '93 (home of lance berkman and pretty much noone else worth speaking of except me ofcourse)

'91-'92 tom c clark high san antonio texas.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Older than most*

I graduated from Columbus High, Columbus Georgia 1968.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Little Cypress Mauriceville Battlin Bears 1980- knocked off #1 ranked Jasper in football-lots of youngsters on here-ZZ TOP played at my older sisters senior prom 1973-74?


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Cypress Creek HS '91


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Humble High School - class of 1973

Bogey


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Clements High Class of 89'.... Go Rangers!!


What up Phins!!!! Are there any others from Clements?


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Robert E. Lee. Baytown , Texas....1970

Go Ganders.

Dr. Krol


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I'm really surprised at the average age on here. I didn't think you guys knew computers.....J/K. I thought I was getting old, but I'm one of the younger ones on here. I'm going to have to take the average age into account when posting from now on. Gotta respect my elders.

San Diego High School (in South Texas) Class of 1992.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Cypress Falls 2001.....and I agree with the other statements....there are a bunch of old farts here.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Class of 69
S.F.Austin Mustangs
Houston, Tx


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

You bunch of young whippersnappers... "Old" is between yer ears. I'm not old, not gonna get old, and am gonna live everyday of my life, period.

Another version of the old saying is this:

"Youth and skill are no match for age and treachery."


----------



## bigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Alief-Elsik Class of '90...back when it was a decent school !

Now in the big Metro of Lake Jackson.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

LaMarque - Class of 75
Hubby is El Campo Class of 71 and we always sit on our own 'home' side during football playoffs!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Calallen HS '93


----------



## jrcjr (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome back!:cheers:


AL-umineum said:


> J. Frank Dobie class of '89
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Richard King High School - 1976
Corpus Christi, TX

Not too many from the Corpus area.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Memorial High School Class of 2002, Victoria Texas. Go Vipers?!?!

I actually went to Victoria High School for two years and then they consolidated the summer before my Junior year. The only thing worth mentioning good about either school would be the Victoriadores.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> I'm really surprised at the average age on here. I didn't think you guys knew computers.....J/K. I thought I was getting old, but I'm one of the younger ones on here. I'm going to have to take the average age into account when posting from now on. Gotta respect my elders.
> 
> San Diego High School (in South Texas) Class of 1992.


Y'all were an easy district win for us. Thanks for playing. GW class of '93


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Victoria High School class of 1992

Noel


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*stingray's*

We like Wiskey, We like Wine.

We are the seniors of 79

Victoria HIGH


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Alvin 98


----------



## Big Mike PP2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pine Forest Senior High School
Fayetteville, North Carolina Class of 1980

I did not start out here but I got here just as quick as I could...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Hulla;

We were the first four year straight. I was a freshman in 1966. If I would have studied harder and the girl's skirts weren't so short, I'd be knockin' down $900,000.00 a year! Jeff Herman's Dad owned the "Roaring 20's!" I hope Jeff is still alive. He was a good kid. LOL! CF?


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Holy Moly, someone else from the same class! Clear Lake High School Class of '83!


KMaryP said:


> Clear Lake High School class of '83


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

Silverspoon said:


> Holy Moly, someone else from the same class! Clear Lake High School Class of '83!


 Clear Lake '03


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

1990 Cooper High School in Cooper, TX (NOT Abilene). Population 2500.


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Columbia High Class of 1987 !
Only seen one bulldog from Sweeny.
As all you from West Columbia/Brazoria know,
Roughnecks all ways beat them Bulldogs !:rotfl: 
That was and still is the clash of the Titans.
Man that brings back memories.
DiveMaster


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Winston Churchill, S A 1975


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

J. Frank Dobie High School Class of 1992. Hook-em Horns!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

El Campo High '79 "Home of the fighting Ricebirds!!!!!"


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2004)

Uvalde High School Class of 1992

Go Yotes!!!


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Refugio High School- 1970. My wife graduated from there in 72.

The Professor


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Go Wildcats!!!*

1989 Clear Creek High School in League City, TX.

Brad Greuter


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> 1989 Clear Creek High School in League City, TX.
> 
> Brad Greuter


Dang Brad, you look MUCH older LOL.

J/K buddy. Give me a call and lets go fishing. Later, Aubrey


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Glory Days.*



Fish-a-mon said:


> Spring Branch High School 1983. Spots/Dots I know you. I'm a friend of Duane S.


As I posted Houston Stratford 83'.We played the first H S game ever broadcast on cable against Ya'll on HSE.Ahh! The GLORY DAYS.Yes I'll brag a little 117 yds on 18 carries,1 TD, 7-0 win.Would have had more if our left tackle Ken(CLIP) Jimmerson was on the bench.Ha! Ha!I remember The HSE guys handed out a ? card.On the card It asked what kind of career I would pursue after H S.I was dating a bankers daughter at the time so I wrote "BANKER" in the blank.Funny where life leads you.I ended up a ROOFING CONTRACTOR(AKA INSURANCE CLAIM SPECIALIST).Looking back,I should have dated the roofers daughter. HA! HA!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Dang Aubrey,*

I feel much older than I look!!LOL I need a Baffin fix in the worst way brotha. If I can get this company to slow down a little I might be able to come see ya. 
Take care my friend and watch out for them flat thingy's with the spikes on the tail.

Brad


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Crowmagnum, I work with a guy you went to school with, Roy Graff. Also know the Gillicks that live on Perthshire. Small world. I remember how bad the turf used to be @ Tulley. You had some big shoes to fill after Craig James set records there of course so did any RB for SB after Mike Luck. I also grew up with Coach Staffords sons.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Speckwrangler said:


> Clements High Class of 89'.... Go Rangers!!
> 
> What up Phins!!!! Are there any others from Clements?


My daughter was Clements class of '91. Also a Clements Star!
Bob


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

brazoswood '87. Still haven't gotten over the fact they developed old Frederick's lake into housing. First and last time I got shot at by a 70+ yr old crazy man for fishing on his private lake...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I have no classmates here. 1970 Pompton Lakes NJ


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Brazoswood Class of '75

atm93, you're lucky he didn't turn the lion loose on you.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

MrG said:


> From what I've seen here, MrsG and I get the "Traveled Farthest" award. Plainview HS, Plainview, TX. Classes of 82 and 80 respectively. Home of Jimmy Dean, Jerry Sisemore, and Lawrence McCutchen. Only the oldtimers will know those guys.LOL


I got you beat MrG. Class of '83 , Tulia HS., Tulia Texas. Oh well, beat you by 25 miles anyway.

Dexter


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

raw10628 said:


> Cypress Falls 2001.....and I agree with the other statements....there are a bunch of old farts here.


hey, you pups....old farts rule! :biggrin:


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> I got you beat MrG. Class of '83 , Tulia HS., Tulia Texas. Oh well, beat you by 25 miles anyway.
> 
> Dexter


I actually lived in Halfway, TX. You may know where that is.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Crowmagnum, I work with a guy you went to school with, Roy Graff. Also know the Gillicks that live on Perthshire. Small world. I remember how bad the turf used to be @ Tulley. You had some big shoes to fill after Craig James set records there of course so did any RB for SB after Mike Luck. I also grew up with Coach Staffords sons.


I heard Coach Cripps was let go a few years ago.He was a great influance on my life.Also Gary Koch is the head coach @ Memorial now.He was a tough little ball of fire and a wild *** as a young man. He would grab you by your face mask and slober tobbaco spit on you as he chewed on you.He was hard on us as freshmen but loved by all, by our SR year .I bet he toughens up those "silver spoon"kids there.Coach Stafford was famouse for saying "DAYYYEM Can't you boys be more coachable"


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Speckwrangler said:


> Clements High Class of 89'.... Go Rangers!!
> 
> What up Phins!!!! Are there any others from Clements?


There is a few of us. But, not many.

William P. Clements High School, Sugar Land, Texas - Class of 1987


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

I remember the lion, it got loose sometime early 80s. Only reason I remember it was we had a shelter in place declared, not that uncommon in LJ, but pretty uncommon to call it for a lion running loose in the town.

Thinking about it now, old man Frederick must have been one crazy SOB...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> North Shore Senior High, Class of 1984. I think one year behind 'Spout.


Yeppers, '83 here amigo!


----------



## MikeR (Dec 30, 2005)

*W.c. 1984*



Triple F X2 said:


> Columbia High School in West Columbia, the Fighting Roughnecks, class of 84!!!!


Me too! :cheers: 

How many does that make now?


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

The original "Lutheran High School" class of 81 "Pioneers"
I went to the old one at Woodridge and 45 South. 
There were 74 in my graduating class

Also i went to Little Bo Peep day care. Anybody else.

Theres a bunch of babies on here, i feel old.


----------



## KellyL (Aug 11, 2005)

L.C. Anderson '88 Austin, Tx


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Needville High School...Class of '80 (1980 That Is)!!!

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

MrG said:


> I actually lived in Halfway, TX. You may know where that is.


Yep, been through there a time or two. Small world.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

IMBIT2 said:


> Friendswood Highschool class of 94.


woooo hooo! go friendswood...not..haha

friendswood high school class of '05

boy, and i thought i was old


----------



## Postoak213 (Jun 29, 2004)

Kenedy High School, Kenedy Texas, Class of 1977.

I was in the top ten of my class but not in the top 10%. Firgure that one out.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Class of 1994, George West High School


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Galveston Oconnell - class of 1978.

The longer I live, the more I believe old pharts rule.


----------



## gager2002 (May 19, 2006)

Crosby High School 1992.


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Class of 1967 Garrison High School


Home of the 2A State Football Champions 2003 Garrison Bulldogs


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

Class of 62. DeQuincy , La., Colors Red and White. Go Tigers.


Wife: Class of 68. CY Fair. Go Bobcats.,


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

St. Thomas High School Class of '79.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Port Isabel HS, Class of '94.










--Hop


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Galena Park, class of 1980. 


EBHunter


----------



## MrsPurpleReign (Jun 17, 2006)

Galveston O'Connell High 1984


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Galena Park High School class of "75"
GO FIGHTING YELLOW JACKETS


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> Also i went to Little Bo Peep day care. Anybody else.


That was funny.:rotfl:

Richfield (Waco) H.S. Class of '82. And I think there are a bunch of younsters on here!


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Sam Houston HS
Class of '80


----------



## texasdead (Dec 27, 2005)

Another Stratford grad here. Class of 88. Started out at Westchester my freshman year until the district's population decline closed it and 3 other schools.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> hey, you pups....old farts rule! :biggrin:


Haha! Thats true. One day I'll be there myself, and when I am I will proudly where a t-shirt that says so.:biggrin:


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sweeny High School Football RULES!
Class of '89
West Columbia didn't beat Sweeny that year!


----------



## #1grandpa (Jun 24, 2006)

1972 Santa Fe High-go Indians


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Like the song says*

Bellaire High School Class of '57

Hey Tortuga , Do you remember Jesse Madden ?


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

Forest Park High School '76 Go Trojans !

Beaumont, TX


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, CapnRed..he was assistant principal when I was there..One MEAN SOB..He was in charge of discipline...and we had VERY FEW repeat offenders. Sum***** had a paddle in his office with holes bored in it to lower wind resistance..You got your choice...'x' number of swats or a note to take home (where results would prolly be worse). He only got me once and I learned my lesson. LOL....

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to go back to that system..Guarantee everybody did what they were told in them days...

Jim


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Santa Fe here also, Class of '82 (Pre McDonalds and Jack-n-the-Box...lol)


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Corrigan Camden Class of 1990

1988 3 A State Football Champs


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

yeah Spout, I have heard some stories about your high school days! My cousin graduated from North Shore in '83.

BTW, no one here from McCullough?


waterspout said:


> Yeppers, '83 here amigo!


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

C.E. King......... 1991


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Big Spring High School, Big Spring, Texas 1967


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Saint Thomas HS Class of 1981


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*portalto...*



portalto said:


> LaMarque - Class of 75
> Hubby is El Campo Class of 71 and we always sit on our own 'home' side during football playoffs!


You forgot to mention that he was a WILD AND CRAZY GUY! LOL!

TH


----------



## Philip C (May 30, 2006)

Cy Creek class of 94


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Galveston O'connell 1977.

Dem young ones will catch up soon enough, heck I wish I was two years closer to retirement.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hey...OLD GUYS!! Y'all are lettin' me down here. I know I ain't the oldest one in here. Dick, Capt'n Red....ANY one....?? 

Let's not let the young whipper-snappers get the better of us.  

Dang, I wouldn't a jumped in here if I'd a knowed y'all was gonna throw me to the young-guns in here. LOL!


----------



## TxAngel (Mar 2, 2005)

James Madison in San Antonio class of 99


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

After high school I went to the *S*an *H*ouston *I*nstitute of *T*echnology. You ought to see my tee shirt.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Oak Ridge High, Class of 1990


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Thomas Jefferson High School, Port Arthur Texas - 1980 - THE CLASS of TJ.

The old school is not in existence anymore since they consolidated all 3 high schools. If you can find a more screwed up school district than PAISD is now, God help those kids.

I know of at least 2 other 2coolers that went to TJ - how much education they took in is questionable. C'mon guys, 'fess up.
1


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

*oh, yeah?*



Bobby said:


> My Aunt & Uncle lived right next door to Jimmy Deans Mother. She used to cut my hair when I was 8 to 10 years old. Jimmy used to come in and play the piano when she was cutting our hair. I saw him when I was in Alaska. He was on a hunting trip. He remembered us boys. Talked for about a hour in a "coffee" shop on 4th ave.


Well my dad killed the dead sea!!!!









Abilene Wylie 1982. Class 3A state champs 2004


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

St. Mark's School of Texas, Dallas TX - 2000


and may I never send my children there!!!


-z


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

What WJ said. There are a bunch of younguns' on here. I would have liked to have graduated from a high school like the Port Aransas Tunas! LOL! CF? :wink:


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

I think I counted 4 of us from St. Thomas! Glad to know you guys are out there. Schwartsbach rules!


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Alamo Heights Mules class of '81


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Westbury Sr High 1984
Rebels!!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

This thread may end up with 18098 posts. Lovin' it.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Pubguy said:


> I think I counted 4 of us from St. Thomas! Glad to know you guys are out there. Schwartsbach rules!


St. Thomas c/o '99


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Angleton High 1991


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Class of 96 ::cough:: Vidor high School ::::


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

atm_93 said:


> I remember the lion, it got loose sometime early 80s. Only reason I remember it was we had a shelter in place declared, not that uncommon in LJ, but pretty uncommon to call it for a lion running loose in the town.
> 
> Thinking about it now, old man Frederick must have been one crazy SOB...


Crazy SOB is right! I grew up right across Oyster Creek Drive from his place........didn't need no alarm clock, stupid lion roared like crazy every mornin! Me and my buddies were skateboardin on the long curved drive behind the new fire station right by ol man Frederick's lake when the cops came rippin in and told us to go straight home and stay inside because his lion had gotten out and was runnin loose Talk about hi-tailin it home!:rotfl:


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Class of '84
Theodore Roosevelt, San Antonio. Go Rough Riders.
Tom


----------



## bncntr (May 26, 2004)

*Battlin' Billies*

Fredericksburg High School 1985


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Hey...OLD GUYS!! Y'all are lettin' me down here. I know I ain't the oldest one in here. Dick, Capt'n Red....ANY one....??
> 
> Let's not let the young whipper-snappers get the better of us.
> 
> Dang, I wouldn't a jumped in here if I'd a knowed y'all was gonna throw me to the young-guns in here. LOL!


Jack you are right, I think I have counted five of us in the 60's or earlier. OLD GUYS RULE! :biggrin:

Bob


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Baytown Sterling 1981


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

Nederland High School 1986


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*"I'm much too young to feel this **** old"*

Class of 72' H.M. King---Kingsville


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*school*

Class of "83" Columbia High School "go roughnecks

Cloudfishing


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

*T J Yellow Jackets (now defunct)*

"Thomas Jefferson High School, Port Arthur Texas - 1980 - THE CLASS of TJ.

The old school is not in existence anymore since they consolidated all 3 high schools. If you can find a more screwed up school district than PAISD is now, God help those kids.

I know of at least 2 other 2coolers that went to TJ - how much education they took in is questionable. C'mon guys, 'fess up."...posted by fisHRman!

Considering TJ was located in the SE corner of Texas, and that WW2 had just ended, the education I received was not too bad. We were not offered very many choices as to courses, but using what I received when I went on to Texas allowed me to still be competitive. However, I did not think it was possible to handicap children like those in the current PAISD. But I've been wrong many timesl

JLD...class of 1946! Now I'm sure that there are 2Coolers that graduated from High School further back than the 40's, so step up!


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Well, I don't post much on here, but visit several times a day, so I will take the pressure off the old guys. How about old,old pharts.

Robert E. Lee-Baytown, Tx. 1955
Go Ganders


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Class of*



Badhabit said:


> Barbers Hill High in 1979..... The Eagles... Ahhh, the good ol' days...


You and me both bro. Class of 93


----------



## Hurricane Mike (Mar 7, 2006)

*John Foster Dulles '77*

I can't be the only one


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Deer Park 95'


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Baytown Sterling 2001


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Deer Park High School, Class of 1974


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*The ole H S ain't what it used to be!*



texasdead said:


> Another Stratford grad here. Class of 88. Started out at Westchester my freshman year until the district's population decline closed it and 3 other schools.


 My dad has remarried and his step grandson stole his 9mm pistola a few months ago.When my dad asked him why he felt he needed a gun He told him he was hanging w/a QUOTE "ROUGH CROWD".My dad prods for more info and the boy says Stratford HS kids.We all got a good laugh about that untill he started getting threats at home.I guess kids can't settle their diffs with a fist fight anymore.Also i have seen the reports about Bellaire HS in the news lately.H towns schools are not what they used to be.For that matter,not much is the same these days!


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Can't be just Capt-N-Red and I went to Bellaire .....class of 83

I still have that old reble flag somewhere LOL

Joker


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Westbury High School - 1992
back when it was o.k. to fly the Rebel flag!
Kim


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

triple f said:


> She just busted me for "HIJACKIN" _HER_ thread!?!?
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE?!?!?!?!?!?


Dummy. Time for you to









OBTW, Angleton, Class of '89.

Lance, mine is older than I am as well, by about 5 months.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

bearintex said:


> Lance, mine is older than I am as well, by about 5 months.


Momma's 8 years older then me.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Spring Branch Class of 72!


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

'98 Round Rock High School...The Dragons (it was magical)


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

redfishchick said:


> Westbury High School - 1992
> back when it was o.k. to fly the Rebel flag!
> Kim


Kim- Did you know a Brack Varnon?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Aldine H.S. C/O 2000


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Was at Mac in SA for '81-'82. I still hate Churchill to this day. Remember the brass monkey out front of the cafeteria? When you could climb up in the loft of the restroom just outside of the cafeteria? And it had posters and beer cans in it? The good ol days...lol

Graduated from Dulles in '85. Thurman Thomas was the man at Willowridge and they were winning titles. Dulles was the largest school in the state before Clements opened. It was a small town...you'd see a girl and NEVER see her again. Just like she disappeared. And all out on a black top road that is 4 lanes today.


----------



## 1CHANCE (Jan 25, 2006)

Lutheran High South 1993.


----------



## twinfish (Aug 15, 2005)

Dobie class of 90' and still there.


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

Military Brat father was a lifer in the Air Force.

Kubasaki High School,Okinawa, Japan Class of 79!

I think i may be in the running for farthest?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Katy High School-Home of the fighting Katy Tigers-1977.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

Deer Park 1996...can't wait to move to the Hill though!


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Conroe '75. Oak Ridge has it's own high school now? I lived there when it was brand-new, and the woodlands was just the woods across the robinson road overpass. We had a lot of fun in the "woodlands" in those days.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Skool of Hard Knocks '83


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Milby High in Houston! Class of 77. Go Buffs!


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

A Brookesmith Mustang from 1979. GRADUATED THIRD IM MY CLASS!! Ok, Ok, Alright already............There were 5 of us.............


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Ball High School, Galveston, class of 1959.

I played baseball with Oscar Cripps of Spring Branch fame.

Not many of us old pharts around here. I have an '83 Buick that is older than some of you.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Alvin High......class '88!!!!

Go Yellowjackets!!

Mike


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

PHINS said:


> Kim- Did you know a Brack Varnon?


nope, i sure didnt


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Redfishchick, my wife graduated from Westbury in 1990 I believe...


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Arlington High class of 1970


----------



## odie545 (Mar 5, 2006)

manteca high manteca ca, class of 85


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Converse Judson High School Rockets class of 2003. Since people are talking football State Championships: 1983, 1988, 1992, 1993, 1995, 2002. State finalist: 1990, 1996, 1998, 2005. Of course I played tennis when I was there.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Redfishchick, my wife graduated from Westbury in 1990 I believe...


What is her name?


----------



## TopH20 (May 31, 2005)

*Dp*

Deer Park, Class of 78


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Redfishchick, it was Jana Lovelady.


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

Tyler,78 Robert E Lee Rebels till NAACP made us change the name to Red Raiders, But rebel flags still flew. Rival of cross-town John Tyler and Earl Cambell and brothers.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I have looked at this thread forwards and backwards and yall are telling me I am the only Jessie Jones Falcon on this thread. "The finest HS in Houston, during the 60's. I can't believe there are not more Falcons out there. Where are yall at????


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

John H Reagan class of 1961


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Houston Stradford class of 83' Man that seems like yesterday!Go Fighting Spartans!


Stratford class of 77!

First class to attend Stratford when it open.

GO SPARTANS!!...and let's not forget about the Spartanairs...HEHE


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Momma's 8 years older then me.


and wiser...lol!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> and wiser...lol!


Not sure about that, she hangs around with me afterall!  You'd think shed have more sense then that!!


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*School*

Eisenhower in H-Town 1993. And from what I hear it has gone from bad to worse over the past 13 years


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Alice High, 96'


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Baytown Robert E. Lee
Class of 1979

Go Ganders Go, HEY
Go Ganders Go, HEY
Go Ganders Go Ganders Go Ganders Go, HEY!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Flour Bluff 1986


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

John H.Reagan Houston 1966. Not the same ole school anymore.I still live 3 blocks from the school.No more Princess drive inn.


----------



## Waistdeep (May 22, 2004)

Thomas Jefferson, San Antonio, Class of 73. Starting to see wheelchairs show up at our class reunions LOL.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Uvalde High Class of '78

and if you young pups will wipe your runny noses, you can take us old pharts fishing & show us your hot spots! We won't remember - we have oldtimers


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

East Chambers, class of 1979


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

Huntsville High Hornets 1976


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Thomas Edison San Antonio class of "71"


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

Stephen F. Austin "76"
HISD


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Anahuac High School class of "98" Go Panthers


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

clear creek high 79


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Mr.Warsaw said:


> Eisenhower in H-Town 1993. And from what I hear it has gone from bad to worse over the past 13 years


all the schools in the old 21-5A have gone that way.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Lockhart get High School Lions, 79


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

yes, i remember her!


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

La Marque High School.....class of '79


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

East Central Hornets Class of 88


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

captncutbait said:


> Victoria Stroman Class of 89, and yes Victoria High sucked


OOOOHHHH!!!! SHS '75


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Pearland*

Pearland class of 1994


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Brazosport 1963
Old age and treachery out does youth and skill.


----------



## 17Explorer (Aug 19, 2005)

Deer Park Class of 1980


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Milby Buffs Class of '82.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Angleton High 1972


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

C. E. King High 1988, Home of the Fighting Panthers.


----------



## TMO (Jun 22, 2004)

St. Thomas Episcopal, class of 1982


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Brazosport 1972
Freeport Texas


----------



## Pogeyman (Jul 17, 2006)

Sam Rayburn, 1977


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Spring Woods High School....class of '72


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Sweeny High, Class of 89. Go Dawgz! But I did got to WC high school for 2 years.


----------



## luckytrout (Feb 18, 2005)

Harlandale San Antonio, 1958


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Littlefield HS class of '96
I am sure I am the only Wildcat on here since Littlefield is over 500 miles away in the Texas Panhandle. I fly out next Thursday for our class reunion.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Columbus High School, Columbus, TX
Class of 1993.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

reel lax said:


> Fighting Evan E. Worthing Colts of 1984


Did they have the nose fixed on the mascot by then?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*GO PICKERS!Any Robstown grads?*

Anyone here from Robstown,TX.It used to crack me up when passing through on the way to S.PADRE,on 77 mayby?The BIG SIGN on the side of the road read "THE ROBSTOWN COTTON PICKERS"and "GO PICKERS"THe sign was by the baseball field if I recall.Any good ball players from there? GO PICKERS!


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

Remember, wine gets better with age

John H. Reagan "71" Go Bulldogs


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

*Ns 1980*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *slopoke*
_North Shore Senior High, Class of 1984. I think one year behind 'Spout._
Quote Spout: Yeppers, '83 here amigo!

North Shore Senior High, Class of 1980. We set the party standard for slopoke and Spout to follow. "Go Thugs" In mean Mustangs.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

#300....it's ME!


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

#301! Memorial High School, Houston, Class of 73, Mustangs. Our football team was so bad the Texans could have beat us!


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Lake Charles - LaGrange Gators 1970


----------



## DOUBLE-HOOKUP (Feb 28, 2006)

*Westchester H S, 1971*


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Columbia High School in West Columbia, the Fighting Roughnecks, class of 81!!!!


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

OK I'm curious...Class of '81 here...Go 'Necks



FishBone said:


> Class of 82- West Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

With all the Roughnecks on here we need to have a gathering!!
Class of '81


cloudfishing said:


> Class of "83" Columbia High School "go roughnecks
> 
> Cloudfishing


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena High 1969


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*Sp Waltrip 81*

Class Of 81
Hou Tex

T/a
Charles Taylor


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Marshall County High School....Marshall Co. Ky. !976 The whole county went to the same high school!!!


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*WOW, excellent thread !..*

Northbrook High School, class of 77, Met my beautiful wife Mary who was in the class of 76.. Go Raiders !!.. peace.


----------



## lbleavell (May 28, 2004)

Me Baytown Lee Class Of 1978
Wife Anahuac Class Of 1977


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

St. Thomas High School class of 93

And yes Swartzbach rules.....


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Class of 1984. Lamar Consolidated High School in Rosenberg, Tx.


Kelly


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

North Shore High School Class of 1984.


----------



## JWJBigfish (Jul 29, 2004)

Pasadena High School, Class of 1970


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Anybody from South Daytona Florida? Class of 1981 Spruce Creek Senior High


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

warcat said:


> I'm really surprised at the average age on here. I didn't think you guys knew computers.....J/K. I thought I was getting old, but I'm one of the younger ones on here. I'm going to have to take the average age into account when posting from now on. Gotta respect my elders.
> 
> San Diego High School (in South Texas) Class of 1992.


I may grow old but I'll never grow up.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I went to Baytown Robert E lee Ross Sterling Barbers Hill and Chester 
But I didn't get a Class although if I would have spent more time at school than fishing I would have graduated in 81 82 or 83


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I guess I need to help WJ out....*

Alvin High School...1969...Vic


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I will be the first to represent Klein Texas. Klein Forest '91. K.F. is in da house! We beat Plano.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Bellaire-Class of '70


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

Round Rock '96


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Carroll high school class of 2010


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

Klein Forest, 1994


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Santa Fe c/o 83


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Aldine High School '85


----------



## flounderpounder10 (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL maybe we need to change the name of the board to 2OLDFISHING, OR AARPOFFSHORE. j/k

Sam Rayburn class of '97


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

Needville High School 1980


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Cypress Creek '91


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

thomas jefferson port arthur 1975


----------



## Rainy (Jul 30, 2005)

Channelview High School, home of the Fighting Falcons. 1968


Rainy


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> You bunch of young whippersnappers... "Old" is between yer ears. I'm not old, not gonna get old, and am gonna live everyday of my life, period.
> 
> Another version of the old saying is this:
> 
> "Youth and skill are no match for age and treachery."


 AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Barbers Hill High......1979


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

ummmmmmmm, D, bro, WTH are you doin? You were like the 1st one to post up on this thread:spineyes: when it started 

Dude, put the tallboy down and back away from the keyboard


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Baytown Sterling "Class of 71"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> ummmmmmmm, D, bro, WTH are you doin? You were like the 1st one to post up on this thread:spineyes: when it started
> 
> Dude, put the tallboy down and back away from the keyboard


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to triple f again.


----------



## flounderhead (Nov 10, 2005)

Sam Rayburn H.S. 1975


----------



## Moosecow (Jun 18, 2006)

Dickinson High School, Class of '89


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Calallen H.S. 1976
Corpus Christi, Tx.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Riverside Christian Academy, River Ridge, La. Class of 1992, Valedictorian

I was in a class of 15 people. Don't think I have any class mates here, but you never know until you ask. - Coach


----------



## FALCO (Aug 25, 2005)

clear lake high school class of 2006


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Tidehaven High: Home of the Fighting Tigers All 26 of us in the graduating class of 1984. Anyone running south on Hwy 35 out of Bay City has been by it; but don't blink your eyes.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Texas city high school class of 72...(GO STINGS)majored in surfing...girls .....rock concerts..got my degree..... cruising palmer highway..late night tours on the levee...anybody remember burger chef ??(hint: that was before jack in the box era)gas was 30 cents/gallon ...received a whole 50 dollars for graduation and spent every last dime in port isabel/matamorus ... dont forget the terrace drive in!!!! heck i'm old enough to remember the tradewinds drive in...and the bayou drive in (3screens .admission $!)voted most likely not to live till 21 and yet here i am !!! praise the LORD !!!! and last but not least i lived long enough to see texas city win not one but two(count them...2) state championships and went to both of them!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm 10 years behind you but I remember Burger Chef... used to be one in Galveston on the Seawall also if I remember right. Also spent many nights at the Bayou... man those were the days!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I remember the one where bennos is today (galveston)but I was referring to the one where pizza hut sits (in texas city) today


----------



## rkm (Jul 6, 2005)

Danbury High School. Class of '89.


----------



## goatruckman (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow a bit late but oh well. Im a youngun, Clear Creek class of '02


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Dulles, Class of 1987.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

AISD, MacArthur Sr. High 1984


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Brenham High School 1981


----------



## konamo (Jul 24, 2006)

Brazoswood High School Class of 1988


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

La Porte High School Class of 74


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

BillLovesFishin said:


> AISD, MacArthur Sr. High 1984


How many times did the General get painted Columbia Blue? LOL


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

Clear Brook High 2001


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

THE Klein High Class of '99


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *triple f*
_ummmmmmmm, D, bro, WTH are you doin? You were like the 1st one to post up on this thread:spineyes: when it started

Dude, put the tallboy down and back away from the keyboard_

Gary, I got you covered on the Greenie for triple f. Thats too funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

ELF62 said:


> Columbia High School in West Columbia, the Fighting Roughnecks, class of 81!!!!


Nothin' to do with the thread. Just wanted to say you have the most rockin' avatar on the board. That little dude rules all.

Now for the thread related stuff: Edna Cowboys, class of '83.
As far as sports and famous people go, we don't have much to speak of. Did have one good ol' boy named Steve Williams that did pretty good for himself. Some of ya'll might know him better as.............Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Clear Creek High School. Class of 1978!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> My Aunt & Uncle lived right next door to Jimmy Deans Mother. She used to cut my hair when I was 8 to 10 years old. Jimmy used to come in and play the piano when she was cutting our hair. I saw him when I was in Alaska. He was on a hunting trip. He remembered us boys. Talked for about a hour in a "coffee" shop on 4th ave.


I was right down the road in Littlefield which is also the hometown of Waylon Jennings.


----------



## Mr. C (Apr 14, 2006)

Dripping Springs, Class of 74. I see a few Round Rockers on here. Any off shore guys? Gene


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Ahhhh Yeeahhh*



WilliamH said:


> How many times did the General get painted Columbia Blue? LOL


The old Aldine/MacArthur rivalry. Brings back old memories


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I was right down the road in Littlefield which is also the hometown of Waylon Jennings.


That's funny. He actually wanted to go out with my MIL. Glad she blew him off. MrsG wouldn't have been near as easy on the eye. You probably know BT and ML Grant. That's her aunt and uncle.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

BillLovesFishin said:


> The old Aldine/MacArthur rivalry. Brings back old memories


Good fun back then. I would hate to see what it would be like now!!


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Cuero High School '85......Home of the Fighting Gobblers.


----------



## makaira1 (Aug 13, 2005)

La Marque. Class of 72. Yeah, I'm old...but still good!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Anyone here from Robstown,TX.It used to crack me up when passing through on the way to S.PADRE,on 77 mayby?The BIG SIGN on the side of the road read "THE ROBSTOWN COTTON PICKERS"and "GO PICKERS"THe sign was by the baseball field if I recall.Any good ball players from there? GO PICKERS!


Don't know about baseball but Gene Upshaw came from Robstown, he was
a pretty good football player.
Rick


----------



## D-Man (Aug 17, 2005)

Brazosport High 73


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Brenham High, Class of 93

x2, Burton High, Class of 97


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Lamar Consolidated in Rosenberg. 2001


----------

